# Waagrechte Navigation mit submenü



## napsi (7. September 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem:

Ich will eine waagrechte Navigation machen, die aus 2 Ebenen besteht (bei mousover pop submenü auf).

Dazu bestehen für mich 2 Probleme und einige Fragen:

1. Ich habe keine wirkliche Idee, wie ich es anpacken soll
2. im Internet habe ich zwar eine Seite gefunden, die den Code zeigt, allerdings ist der für IE's und alternativen Browsern aufgeteilt. Ich will aber nicht 2 Seiten programmieren.
3. Funktioniert diese Art von Menü auch ohne JS?
4. Kennt wer vielleicht eine Seite, wo ich so ein Menü finde,  bzw. den Code einsehen kann? Ich brauche nur Beispiele.

lg.

Gerald


----------



## Maik (7. September 2006)

Schau Dir einfach mal Stu Nicholls' Multi-Level-Menus an, die ohne Javascript auskommen.


----------



## napsi (7. September 2006)

Danke für den Tip, die Seite kenne ich eh, jedoch blicke ich bei dem content einfach nicht durch.

gibt es vielleicht noch alternativen?

lg.

Napsi


----------



## Maik (7. September 2006)

Was ist denn an Stu Nicholls'  Beispielen schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## napsi (7. September 2006)

hallo!

nun ja, so wie ich das verstehe, soll folgender code für 2 browserarten aufbereitet sein.

sie zeigen das gleiche an, jedoch stehen unterschiedliche sachen da, bzw. beim IE fehlen meiner meinung nach contentsachen.

stimmt das?


```
<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<a href="../menu/index.html">DEMOS
<table><tr><td>
<![endif]-->

	<ul>
	<li><a href="../menu/zero_dollars.html" title="The zero dollar ads page">zero dollars</a></li>
	<li><a href="../menu/embed.html" title="Wrapping text around images">wrapping text</a></li>
	<li><a href="../menu/form.html" title="Styling forms">styled form</a></li>
	<li><a href="../menu/nodots.html" title="Removing active/focus borders">active focus</a></li>

	<li><a class="hide" href="../menu/hover_click.html" title="Hover/click with no active/focus borders">HOVER/CLICK &gt;</a>

    <!--[if lte IE 6]>
    <a class="sub" href="../menu/hover_click.html" title="Hover/click with no active/focus borders">HOVER/CLICK &gt;
    <table><tr><td>
    <![endif]-->

		<ul>
			<li><a href="../menu/form.html" title="Styling forms">styled form</a></li>
			<li><a href="../menu/nodots.html" title="Removing active/focus borders">active focus</a></li>
			<li><a href="../menu/hover_click.html" title="Hover/click with no active/focus borders">hover/click</a></li>
		</ul>
```


----------



## Maik (7. September 2006)

Die Submenüs werden über den Selektor li:hover eingeblendet, der IE (5, 5.5, 6.0) unterstützt die :hover-Pseudoklasse aber nur für das a-Element.

Aus diesem Grund hat Stu Nicholls die Conditional Comments *<!--[if lte IE 6]> ... <![endif]-->* eingesetzt, um dem IE unter die Arme zu greifen


----------



## napsi (7. September 2006)

tut leid, ich habe mir die seite jetzt 1 stunde angesehen und versucht, sie zu verstehen. dies gelingt mir nicht mal ansatzweise.

einerseits ist alles in einer wurst geschrieben und dann weiss ich einfach nicht, was er da im code anstellt.
sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass du sie verstehst, ich denke auch, dass du schon länger mit css arbeitest wie nicht. und wenn ich meine, dass ich den code nicht verstehe, dann ist es auch so. zum blöd herumspielen habe ich auch keine zeit, d.h. ich verarsche keinen mit meinen fragen, die sind schon so gemeint, wie sie geschrieben sind. 

der code, so wie er auf der beschriebenen HP ist, ist einfach zu steil für mich, und ohne kommentar nicht lesbar.

es müsste doch auch wo anders eine seite geben, leider bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht darübergestolpert.

bitte um nachsicht, dass ich kein profi bin und hoffe, dass noch hilfreiche posts kommen.

lg

napsi


----------



## Maik (7. September 2006)

Vielleicht kommst Du ja mit dem Suckerfish Dropdown-Menü besser zurecht?

Wie auch immer, dennoch möchte ich Dich bitten, in Deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten.


----------

